

D3 in 3D: Combining D3.js and three.js - stared
http://www.billdwhite.com/wordpress/2015/01/12/d3-in-3d-combining-d3-js-and-three-js/

======
joeevans1000
Very cool. Has anyone seen a step by step tutorial for a result along these
lines?

